# Trigger



## dominicwilfong (Jan 22, 2018)

How could I make a trigger mechanism? (with a design like this and primarily out of wood)









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Google Joerg Sprave and the Slingshot channel. You can find lots of info there.


----------



## dominicwilfong (Jan 22, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Google Joerg Sprave and the Slingshot channel. You can find lots of info there.


I have is why I tried making us in the 1st place from trying to go for in different type of trigger like the one in the picture

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah... okay.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with your project. I hope someone on the forum can help you.


----------

